# CSIS Student Co-op?



## okmijn22 (30 Apr 2012)

Hi, has anyone here done or are doing a student co-op with CSIS and what are your experiences of it like? Is it as competitive to join as its full-time positions as well, does one have to go through the long background check? 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Apr 2012)

This is Milnet.ca, not CSIS.ca. :

Don't expect much of an answer.


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

okmijn22 said:
			
		

> Hi, has anyone here done or are doing a student co-op with CSIS and what are your experiences of it like? Is it as competitive to join as its full-time positions as well, does one have to go through the long background check?
> 
> Thanks.




Last year I was taking the BA of Human Services, which has 2 placements necessary to obtain the degree. We were drilled constantly on the application process for police agencies, as well as CSIS. Here is what I can tell you. 

Yes, it is competitive for a job with CSIS. One of my professors, who was an active police officer with York Regional with a Masters degree, was turned down for a position. She told us about the process, and it was scary. 

Any government job is competitive. The military is competitive. The background checks for police agencies and CSIS are intense. Anything you have every posted on Facebook or twitter or any other social media site is fair game. So that post you made 6 years ago about trying mary jane for the first time might have just cost you a job. Or any evidence of underage drinking. Or any other bad habits. This applies for many positions, including administrative. The Chief Firearms Officer (OPP) in my area almost lost a very good admin person because she posted "Sex, drugs and rock and roll" as a status update. 

Bottom line, if you want a chance, apply. Asking questions like "Do I have a shot? Is it competitive?" on a forum is just wasting time you could be spending making your application as good as it can be.


----------



## Cui (30 Apr 2012)

I would hope that any position that has to do with our national security would screen its candidates carefully, and that only the most qualified candidates would be selected. We wouldn't want the Chinese to know how to make Tim Hortons Doughnuts do we?  ;D

On a serious note, yes, it is a very competitive position. There is a very long background check period, and you need to obtain a top-secret clearance. 

If you are thinking of applying, then best of luck to you.


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

A quick little suggestion popped into my head during dinner....

Most schools have a co-op councillor, especially if your program requires an internship. I would recommend getting in touch with them to review any questions about your application, if possible.


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This is Milnet.ca, not CSIS.ca. :
> 
> Don't expect much of an answer.



Methinks you may have spoken too soon. ;D

But you'd think that being able to read the name (and correctly interpret said contents) of the site would be a prerequisite to getting a co-op placement with any national security outfit. >


----------



## okmijn22 (30 Apr 2012)

Thanks for your replies guys. I am currently an undergrad so I thought that the student co-op would be most suitable. Most of the research I have done online and from their site (about this very discrete topic) were about official positions like IOs, and very few if none at all talked about the temporary student co-op program so I wanted to know more if anyone has actually done it and the process. 

I presume that the background check would be pretty extensive but nevertheless, I wouldn't think it would be like applying for their normal/regular position (their nine-step application) since co-op is usually only a couple of months, and it would seem absurd that the length of the application process should exceed that. 

Again, this is all speculation from the limited information that I have researched and I would appreciate it if anyone with actual experience would confirm, debunk or expand upon this. 

@JPye

My program doesn't require an internship but I will get in touch with the career center at my university. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2012)

http://www.intelligencematters.ca/en/types-careers/student-employment



> We offer co-op placements in a number of fields. It should be noted that students who wish to apply for a co-op placement must do so through the cooperative education program office of their college or university. *Moreover, they should go through the same selection process as all the other applicants*.



See the bolder & underlined part.

There is a reason it is all "discrete". You won't find much help anywhere on the internet.


----------

